# Daylight saving time



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

I assume that the 622 automatically adjusted for daylight savings time last year, but this year it happens this weekend. Will it still adjust for it, because I see at least one channel that has programs listed one hour early starting on Sunday. For instance, it says it is on at 10:30 p.m. instead of 11:30 p.m. However, that doesn't make sense either, because 11:30 on Sun. would be 10:30 if not daylight savings. Confused? you betcha.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Software version L3.66 was released last week just for the DST change. All we can do is hope they got it right.


----------



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

After I started this thread, I got an e-mail from TIVO. It looks like the vip622 is running the same way. Shows scheduled will record right, but will be listed with the wrong time( one hour early). You do not need to do anything, but if you have anything scheduled manually, you may have a problem. After three weeks, when the old DST would have started, it should all go back the way it was.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Typically what happens is that the EPG appears to be an hour off for times shown after time change. Mathematically the times are correct for the "Standard Time" that those programs will air.

On Sunday morning at 2am local your receiver will automatically "spring forward" ... making programs appear at their proper times. All _*will*_ be well. It just looks odd for a couple days before the change. Fixed time recordings will also be on the right schedule next week.

E* has done time changes plenty of times before. They just have to do it three weeks earlier (and in November one week later). It is the same process that worked well last year. On Sunday after 2am when you look at the guide you won't have known that the time change happened ... programs that were on at 8pm last Sunday will be on a 8pm this Sunday (unless the channel changed their lineup). Everything will be normal.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DISH has done plenty of DST changes previously, but I don't recall a single instance where "everything will be normal". DISH does a terrible job of handling DST. I'll report back tomorrow, but I just created 4 timers for Sunday morning shows. Two on a NBR 942 and two on a time based 508. A weekly and a daily on each. A NBR DVR does a much better job because it is looking for the NAME you select, but I'm willing to bet that all of my recordings won't "be normal". The EPG WILL "return to normal" for long standing timers, but DST changes always have screwups.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless your timers bridge the 2am (local time) change (or start at 2am) I expect that you will have zero problems, even on the 508.

So, are these shows that you want to watch or are you just looking for something to fail?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The only times I have had issues with the time change is when I make a timer when the EPG shows the wrong time. IOW if I want to record The Simpsons at 8, if I had a weekly timer, it was fine. But if the day before the change (like today) I made a timer for tomorrow at 7pm (like the EPG shows now) I have a better than 50-50 chance of getting whatever is showing at 7pm DAYLIGHT time. This is ONLY for the 501/508/510, 721 and old Dishplayers. I have not had personal experience with the NBR of the 622/625/522

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't speak to glitches... but I think the timer's auto-correction for DST is dependent upon how the timer was defined.

If, for instance, you define a timer to record from 8-8:30pm on Sundays... then I think you would NOT find it correctly recording Simpsons tomorrow unless you manually fix that timer.

BUT... if you had a timer defined to record new episodes of Simpsons each Sunday... then I believe that timer would auto-adjust to the new time after 2am in the morning when the time changes.

Sure there could be glitches... but I wonder sometimes if the folks having timer errors after DST time-change are for timers that were explicit time-of-day timers like I describe in the first example. I have to assume that kind of timer would always fail as the receiver wouldn't be smart enough to know why you set a timer for that time of day and probably can't auto-adjust those without risking causing other problems for you.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> Unless your timers bridge the 2am (local time) change (or start at 2am) I expect that you will have zero problems, even on the 508.
> 
> So, are these shows that you want to watch or are you just looking for something to fail?


These are just examples of failures at DST changes that DISH has done wrong for a LONG time, I don't need the shows. Since they made a special DST build, maybe they will finally do it right for once? I selected a sat local to do a Weekly Meet the Press that for the moment appears in the Guide as 5AM. For a Daily example, I picked some HGTV "What is my house worth" at 7AM. I expect the 508 to record the 5AM and 7AM time slots, eventhough the shows aren't on. The NBR will most likely skip HGTV since another show will be airing at 7AM. All and New on a NBR aren't a problem because they are a name, w/o a time component. Everything is a problem with a time based DVR for Timers created before DST for a show in the 9 day guide after a DST change.

A proper way to do DST would be to use UTC and display 3AM for the column heading after 1:30AM. In the fall, two consecutive 1AM columns. Likewise, weekly or daily timers set before the 9 day guide spanned the DST change will work OK. The Daily Schedule may show them today as skipped because the 8PM slot APPEARS to not have the Daily Show on Monday, but once you spring forward, the Guide will again show it as 8PM (PDT here) and it will "unskip" since it will then be the correct show name.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

HDMe said:


> If, for instance, you define a timer to record from 8-8:30pm on Sundays... then I think you would NOT find it correctly recording Simpsons tomorrow unless you manually fix that timer.


From personal experience... yes it does record from 8-8:30 according to the EPG.

Again if you originally set the timer starting in previous weeks, it keeps the time you set. The EPG changes and the timer dutifully stays with whatever time the EPG says. By the time the Simpsons plays tonight, all will be well...

HEY... At 2am my EPG on the 501 changed to 3am! Cool. This is the first time I can remember the EPG changing right at 2!

It is now 3:05 EDT

See ya
Tony

{edit} Just checked my timers on the 501 and 622. All are correct again with no intervention on my part.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> HEY... At 2am my EPG on the 501 changed to 3am! Cool. This is the first time I can remember the EPG changing right at 2!
> 
> It is now 3:05 EDT
> 
> ...


Nice to see.

Wish I could say the same for my $6k per seat automation system at work. 
(It ran, but refused to accept the new time from the OS until it was restarted.)

BTW: I note that the time on your post is correct as well. Looks like the DBSTalk server is doing it's job!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Zero for 4 on doing the correct thing on my test recordings. The 508 did what it has always done - record the 5-6AM and 7-7:30AM time slots regardless of the show that was on. That gives me two 508 recordings - they just aren't the right show.

942 behavior was quite unexpected, with nothing at all recorded, and nothing at all appearing in Daily Schedule that there even was a Timer event due to happen at any time this morning, other than a standing DishPASS for "Test Pattern". There are two Daily Schedule items for that. Info on one shows 2:50-3:00 with a 3:01AM Start and End time, no AV Times. That is DST kicking in on schedule and doing a reasonable thing and creating the needed Event for 3:50-4:00 which is the only thing in My Recordings for this morning.

I expected the 942 to either record something or create some Skip/Cancel/... Daily Recordings entry and it didn't. The weekly Meet the Press is still the Priority 1 timer and it shows it will record it 3/18 at 6AM. The Daily HGTV test shows 6 "Incorrect Event" entries at 7-7:30AM since the show isn't on, and then the 3/18 Event where the time now shows 8-8:30AM. I'm assuming they will do something next Sunday and only skipped them completely today.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Of all the things... my DVR seems fine... but my computer (running Windows 2000) completely ignored the change and is still an hour behind!

I haven't decided whether to fix it, or wait and see if it decides to fix itself sometime during the week.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Microsloth only sent out updates to Vista and XP. All those with Windows 2000, ME, 98, NT, 95, BOB, 3.11, 3.1, 3.0, etc are on their own.

See ya
Tony


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There is a downloadable tool to repair W2K's DST effective dates, but it is quite manual - not a Windows Update item. It is W2K specific and doesn't work with the others Tony mentioned. For those, the easiest solution for west coast folks is to change the Time Zone to Arizona.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

*None of my timers work today*
L366

Almost all my timers are name based, selected to record new eps only.

If I check the guide it seems to know when a show isn't new and has the red X through it. Anything that's new it's not picking up.

I appears I can redo my timers and they will get picked up. Still, I think Dish needs to fire their QA department. The quality of the patch is unacceptable. I have better things to do with my day then to spend an hour redoing all my timers.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

My 921 never did the time change. It is now 1pm, and it shows noon. All the guide data is based on noon. I can't be sure if it was off overnight, but I believe it was. Should I do a manual reboot? Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Kagato, all of my timers are completely correct. They skip the shows that are not new and have scheduled the new ones for recording. The QA guys are okay in my book. I don't know what it up with your 622 but mine with L3.66 worked properly.

ClaudeR, when in doubt, BOOT. I looked in the 921 forum and don't see anyone over there complaining about the problem. Did you pickup the last software update for the proper DST support?


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Reboot didn't help. Time to check the SW version.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Update:

Okay, after a series of reboots, nothing. "New" programs wouldn't show. I called tech support. They didn't know what was up. As a last ditch effort they forced a reset remotely (IIRC that basically reloads the guide data and forces the DVR to set all the timers again). Next thing I knew all the timers were active. I'll know about 7PM tonight if they actually trigger.

As a side note the while the tech claimed that they haven't heard a lot of issues about DST that morning. However at the same time the Tech said there was a huge backlog on the system to send out resets. Me thinks they are downplaying issues.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CABill said:


> There is a downloadable tool to repair W2K's DST effective dates, but it is quite manual - not a Windows Update item. It is W2K specific and doesn't work with the others Tony mentioned. For those, the easiest solution for west coast folks is to change the Time Zone to Arizona.


Google tzedit.zip and download it ONLY from a source you trust.

My wife grabbed a 1999 version of the file online that worked on most of the machines at her workplace but did not work on her home PC (running Win98).

I have a 1998 version that worked on her machine and every other Win machine that I tried it on (including some XP where I just wanted to verify the TZ had been changed through Windows Update).

I ran it on every machine I have access to at work. The only issue (with OS) I had was on machines that don't get shut down. Apparently I needed to reselect the time zone after the edit in order to transfer the new data over to the running OS. The automation software that runs 24/7 on those machines had a problem noticing when the system time changed and needed a restart (but not a reboot of the machine).

All of my servers skipped over fine precisely on schedule - although I need to bop the webhosting company over the head and get them to spring forward that server clock! (The most challenging server to set was the Novell server ... I have not bothered our Unix servers at work since time isn't an issue on them.)


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> Zero for 4 on doing the correct thing on my test recordings. The 508 did what it has always done - record the 5-6AM and 7-7:30AM time slots regardless of the show that was on. That gives me two 508 recordings - they just aren't the right show. ...


Reading your earlier posts, seems you got both the expected results and also the desired results... thus allowing you to continue to complain. 

Re your 508 - you expected your time based DVR to change its recording times based on name based data? Good luck with that. All of my timers have fired as planned - on both our 942 and also the 622.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> Google tzedit.zip and download it ONLY from a source you trust.


http://support.microsoft.com/gp/dst_topissues#A5 has a link to a download of TZedit in the W2K and NT4 sections. I figure Msft can be trusted at least for this item! It certainly beats the Regedit change!

I've still got a few remote machines that were skipped in the advance checks. Most of mine needed Java Runtime updates as well as the Windows updates and it was those that were emphasized weeks ago.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Reading your earlier posts, seems you got both the expected results and also the desired results... thus allowing you to continue to complain.
> 
> Re your 508 - you expected your time based DVR to change its recording times based on name based data? Good luck with that. All of my timers have fired as planned - on both our 942 and also the 622.


Yes, I confirmed that DISH continues to fail the same way it has failed twice each year for the past several years. I didn't expect the receivers to record the show I had selected in the EPG and the shows were chosen exactly for that reason. Everything I'd expected to record worked fine - these were just examples that differed from James' "All will be well" comment. Creating NEW Timers on 3-Mar work fine if you select the 4-Mar show where times display normally, but don't work fine if you select the 11-Mar EPG entry instead. DISH could fix these, but since they haven't for years, it doesn't seem likely that they will.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm not sure what the problem was with your 508. But my 501 (identical software) fired its timers right on time and recorded exactly the time I told it to record. I guess I'm just lucky. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are some people who earn the title "troll". Anyways ...  

CABill, do you even have a 622 or did you just come to the support forum to bash dish?
There are other forums for that - and a forum for your 942.

Does anyone want to report problems with the ViP-622 DVR (the topic of this forum)?
I don't know what happened to Kagato's receiver, but that report seems atypical.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> ... DISH could fix these, but since they haven't for years, it doesn't seem likely that they will.


And we're doomed to read your rant on this particular subject every six months? I think not.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Good News: My 622 changed time and had a correct EPG on Sunday morning. 

Bad News: Only half of my Timers worked on Sunday/Sunday night and showed proper recording status (record or skip) for the coming week.

Best News: The Dish Gremlins came during the night and by this morning (Monday) all my Timers showed correctly in the EPG -- both regularly recorded weekly events and some resuming programs that were set to go for the first time since the season ended last year. I was so not looking forward to redoing 50 some Timers.


----------

